# Steel Blue Painting of Heater Control & Dashboard Plaques



## doug408las (Apr 14, 2013)

In 1965's GTO the dashboard chrome mouldings (the area between the chromed ribs) were painted black. But in 1964 they were painted in a Steel Blue this includes the dashboard chrome mouldings and the heater control moulding. Would anyone know where the paint (dark steel blue) can be located or know what name it is now going by ? 

I'm at that part of my restoration and need to locate this paint to properly restore the dashboard correctly ! The plastic dashboard bezel has been rechromed and properly painted in the correct 40% gloss black, dash plaque has been replaced with a close restoration piece with refaced and restored gauges. Many Thanks if anyone can help !


----------

